# Temperaturen i5 4690k + Alphacool Eisberg 120



## DutchHaze (23. Dezember 2014)

Moin moin,
Nun muss ich doch mal meine Frage stellen (und hoffe dass ich hier auch gleich richtig gelandet bin). Irgendwie stört mich das ein bisschen. Also habe mir vor kurzem einen i5 4690k und eine Alphacool Eisberg 120 WaKü gegönnt. Nun sieht es aber so aus dass ich mit der WaKü eigentlich kaum andere Temperaturen als mit Luft bekomme. Testweise mal Far Cry 3 installiert und n bisschen gezockt. Klettert sehr schnell auf 90°. Ganz zu schweigen vom Small test von prime95, wenn ich da länger als 10-15 Sekunden laufen lasse geht er locker über 100° deshalb brech ich den aus Sorge frühzeitig ab. Aber selbst die anderen Tests kann ich nicht in Ruhe durchlaufen lassen um zu gucken ob das System stabil ist weil die auch an die 95° gehen und mir das einfach zu heiß ist. Als WLP habe ich die phobya nanogrease, so aufgetragen, dass die CPU Fläche gaaaanz leeeeicht durch schimmert. Ob stock clocks oder oc'ed ist egal macht vllt 1-2° am Ende aus. Das macht den Bock nicht fett. Sollte ich die WLP vielleicht doch ein wenig stärker auftragen ?


----------



## cryon1c (23. Dezember 2014)

Sollte nicht so sein. Eine KompaktWaKü ist gleichwertig mit den guten Luftkühlern (fällt aber in der Regel deutlich lauter aus). 

Die WLP sollte dünn bis sehr dünn aufliegen. Für mich klingt das nach fehlendem Anpressdruck, so das der Waterblock der WaKü nicht genug Kontakt zum Heatspreader hat. Ich hatte das mit meiner Raijintek Triton auf dem 1150 Sockel, ich musste die Abstandsmuttern abschleifen damit die Halterung sinkt und ich den Waterblock so weit einschrauben kann damit genug Anpressdruck besteht und die CPU vollständig Kontakt hat.

Ein einfacher Weg um das zu prüfen, ist es die WLP dünn aufzutragen und den Waterblock zu verschrauben, fest genug damit auch ordentlich Druck ist. Danach abnehmen und den Abdruck der WLP auf dem Kühler betrachten - ist dieser gleichmäßig, sollte alles stimmen.

Der i5 4690K ist ein Heizwell, die CPUs werden heiß. Aber @ stock sollte die CPU mit der Kühlung nicht über 65-70°C beim prime95 über Stunden hinauskommen, wenn der Kühler richtig sitzt.


----------



## DutchHaze (23. Dezember 2014)

Naja aufliegen sollte er eigentlich richtig da ich den Kühler über die Bolzen auf die CPU lege und dann die Muttern aufschraube. Beim fest schrauben merkt man auch den Gegendruck dass sich etwas fest zieht und mit einem Finger den ich unter die Halterung halte merke ich wie der Kühler dichter kommt. werde es aber dann gleich nochmal neu drauf setzen alles wenn ich zu Hause bin. Hoffe es liegt nur daran denn auch ein Hitzwell sollte bei Far Cry 3 mit Wasser nicht auf 90° gehen o.O
Es liest sich ja schon fast paradiesisch wenn ich hier lese das die meisten Nutzer auf 60-65° bleiben unter Volllast.


----------



## cryon1c (23. Dezember 2014)

Jap beim zocken sollte man im 50°C-Bereich bleiben wenn nicht extrem übertaktet wurde. 
Schraub die Kiste ab, sieh nach ob sich die WLP auf dem Waterblock ordentlich verteilt hat. WLP sollte man nicht zu dick auftragen. Ich kenne das Befestigungssystem vom Eisberg nicht, aber das sollte eigentlich für genug Anpressdruck sorgen.

Ich hab unter meine Triton jetzt Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra geschmiert, die bringt noch n wenig was, kostet aber ein Vermögen verglichen mit anderen Wärmeleitpasten.


----------



## DutchHaze (23. Dezember 2014)

Also die Eisberg hat ganz normale Push-Pins die du in die Löcher steckst. In diese Pins schraubst du dann vier Gewindestangen. Und über diese Stangen schiebst du dann den Kühler. Da kommen dann nochmal so kleine federn rüber und dadrüber dann die Muttern. Nachher kann ich davon zu Hause auch nochmal ein Bild hochladen wenn gewünscht


----------



## drstoecker (23. Dezember 2014)

Der kühler wird schon richtig sitzen, das problem ist mitsicherheit das die pumpe nicht läuft. Schließe mal den stromanschluss direkt am Netzteil Molex an dann siehste bzw. Hörste das es läuft.


----------



## Abductee (23. Dezember 2014)

Als Vergleich, hab bei meiner Frau einen 4690K zusammen mit einem EKL Matterhorn Pure verbaut und kommte unter Prime95 mit SmallFFT auf 75-76°C.


----------



## DutchHaze (23. Dezember 2014)

Die Pumpe läuft mit Sicherheit man kann ja nicht überhören wie sie ihre Arbeit verrichtet. Habe jetzt gerade nochmal alles runter genommen, neu eingekleistert und wieder rauf gesetzt. Mal schauen wie es jetzt ist


----------



## DutchHaze (23. Dezember 2014)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Jap beim zocken sollte man im 50°C-Bereich bleiben wenn nicht extrem übertaktet wurde.
> Schraub die Kiste ab, sieh nach ob sich die WLP auf dem Waterblock ordentlich verteilt hat. WLP sollte man nicht zu dick auftragen. Ich kenne das Befestigungssystem vom Eisberg nicht, aber das sollte eigentlich für genug Anpressdruck sorgen.
> 
> Ich hab unter meine Triton jetzt Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra geschmiert, die bringt noch n wenig was, kostet aber ein Vermögen verglichen mit anderen Wärmeleitpasten.


Du hattest recht der Kühler war wohl nicht mit dem richtigen Anpressdruck montiert. Jetzt bei Far Cry 3 max. 46° mit offenem Fenster


----------



## cryon1c (23. Dezember 2014)

Na da passts ja, viel Spaß mit dem Eisberg und der nicht mehr zu heißen CPU ^^


----------



## DutchHaze (24. Dezember 2014)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Na da passts ja, viel Spaß mit dem Eisberg und der nicht mehr zu heißen CPU ^^


Super, danke !


----------



## Lios Nudin (28. Dezember 2014)

@DutchHaze:

Kannst du den 7V-Adapter an die Pumpe anschließen und die Temperaturen mit der Pumpe unter 12V vergleichen? Bei der Cooler Master Eisberg war auch ein 5V und 7V Adapter dabei, wodurch die Kühlleistung um 4-5°C geringer war, die Lautstärke der Pumpe aber deutlich gesunken ist.

PCGH hat damals in der Ausgabe 05/2013 bei 5V eine Pumpenlautstärke von 0,6 Sone gemessen, bei 12V waren es 2,2 Sone. Der Unterschied sollte eigentlich wahrnehmbar sein.

Mich würde interessieren ob sich die Alphacool Eisberg ähnlich verhält. Danke


----------



## DutchHaze (28. Dezember 2014)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> @DutchHaze:
> 
> Kannst du den 7V-Adapter an die Pumpe anschließen und die Temperaturen mit der Pumpe unter 12V vergleichen? Bei der Cooler Master Eisberg war auch ein 5V und 7V Adapter dabei, wodurch die Kühlleistung um 4-5°C geringer war, die Lautstärke der Pumpe aber deutlich gesunken ist.
> 
> ...


Ja klar kann ich heute abend mal mit 12V/7V testen und berichten. Also es ist auf jeden Fall ein Unterschied der wahrnehmbar ist. Aber flüstern tut sie damit immer noch nich.


----------



## DutchHaze (28. Dezember 2014)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> @DutchHaze:
> 
> Kannst du den 7V-Adapter an die Pumpe anschließen und die Temperaturen mit der Pumpe unter 12V vergleichen? Bei der Cooler Master Eisberg war auch ein 5V und 7V Adapter dabei, wodurch die Kühlleistung um 4-5°C geringer war, die Lautstärke der Pumpe aber deutlich gesunken ist.
> 
> ...


Also im idle tut sich da eigentlich gar nichts weiterhin bei 22° und unter "Last" (Far Cry 3) auch nicht. Temperaturen ausgelesen mit HWMonitor. Wenn die Angaben mit den 2,2 Sone stimmen würde ich aber nicht sagen auf 0,6 runter sondern eher 1 - 1,5. Ist die CoolerMaster Eisberg nicht baugleich mit der von Alphacool ?


----------



## PhilSe (28. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab bei meinem 4690k bei vcore & cache voltage +0,110 bei jeweils 4,4ghz core und 4,4ghz cache takt max.74°C bei max.139 watt mit corsair h110 in prime 95 v28.5


----------



## Abductee (28. Dezember 2014)

+0,110 Vcore, wie hoch bist du dann damit?


----------



## Lios Nudin (28. Dezember 2014)

DutchHaze schrieb:


> Also im idle tut sich da eigentlich gar nichts  weiterhin bei 22° und unter "Last" (Far Cry 3) auch nicht. Temperaturen  ausgelesen mit HWMonitor. Wenn die Angaben mit den 2,2 Sone stimmen  würde ich aber nicht sagen auf 0,6 runter sondern eher 1 - 1,5. Ist die  CoolerMaster Eisberg nicht baugleich mit der von Alphacool ?



Danke für den Test

Bin auch der Meinung dass die Alphacool Eisberg mit der CM Eisberg identisch ist. Einen Test zur Alphacool Eisberg gibt es noch nicht der das bestätigt, aber die CM Eisberg ist damals in Zusammenarbeit mit Alphacool entstanden bzw. Alphacool hat CM die Komponenten zur Verfügung gestellt.

Unterschiede gibt es soweit ich bisher herausgefunden habe nur im Lieferumfang. Die Alphacool Eisberg verwendet Lüfter mit einer geringeren Drehzahl (1300 U/min vs. 1600 U/min bei der CM Eisberg) und bei der CM Eisberg lag damals noch ein 5V Adapter im Lieferumfang bei um die Pumpendrehzahl noch weiter zu verringern. Es war mir nur nicht klar ob sie an der Pumpe Änderungen vorgenommen haben. Da deine Temperaturergebnisse mit dem 7V Adapter wie von mir erwartet ausgefallen sind, sprich sie sich gegenüber 12V nicht verändert haben, ist die Alphacool Eisberg wahrscheinlich bis auf den Lieferumfang mit der CM Eisberg identisch.

Die Laustärke von 0,6 Sone die ich oben genannt habe und die PCGH in der Ausgabe 05/2013 gemessen hat ergab sich mit dem 5V Adapter der an die Pumpe angeschlossen wurde. Sie lief also im Test mit 1500 U/min (5V Adapter) anstatt mit den 3600 U/min (12V bzw. ungedrosselt).  Mit deiner Schätzung von 1-1,5 Sone, die du bei deiner Pumpe mit dem 7V Adapter ungefähr erreicht hast, liegst du auch fast richtig. PCGH hat damals in dem Test die Pumpe auch mit 7V betrieben und dabei eine Lautstärke von 1,2 Sone gemessen. Das dürftest du mit deinem 7V Adapter auch erreicht haben. Das entspricht einer Pumpendrehzahl von 2100 U/min.

Ich habe jetzt auch nochmal nach Reviews geschaut in denen die Pumpe der Eisberg mit weniger Spannung gestestet wurde und bin auf folgenden Artikel gestoßen. Dort wurde die CM Eisberg 120 getestet die identisch mit deiner Alphacool Eisberg 120 sein sollte.

Cooler Master Eisberg 120L Prestige Kompakt-Wasserkühlung im Test

Bei einem Intel Core i7 3770K (4 x 3,5GHz, inkl. Intel Turbo Boost und Hyperthreading), der mit einer erhöhten Spannung von 1,224V mit 4,5GHz betrieben und mit Prime 95 ausgelastet wurde, ergab sich* ein Unterschied von nur 3°C* als die Pumpe mit 1600 U/min und die Lüfter mit 1050 U/min anstatt mit den standardmäßigen 3500 U/min für die Pumpe und 1600U/min für die Lüfter (beides 12V) getestet wurde.

Der entscheidende Punkt bei dieser Pumpe scheint bei weniger als 2000  U/min zu liegen, den du z.B. mit einem 5V Adapter (1500 U/min) oder mit  einer Lüftersteuerung erreichst mit der du die Drehzahl stufenlos von  3600 U/min nach unten regeln kannst. Hier in dem Video wird die Drehzahl der Pumpe über eine Lüftersteuerung stufenlos reduziert. Ab ca. 1900 U/min ist die Pumpe dann kaum mehr zu hören. In einem Gehäuse eingebaut ist sie dann sicher nicht mehr wahrnehmbar.

(Ab Minute 1:26)         Cooler Master Eisberg Prestige 240 Wasserkühlung - leiser machen !

Wenn du deine Pumpe ohne nennenswerten Leistungsverlust noch leiser bekommen möchtest ist ein Adapter für ca. 2€ eigentlich die einfachste und günstigste Lösung: Phobya Adapter 3Pin (12V) auf 3Pin (5V) 20cm - Schwarz


----------



## DutchHaze (28. Dezember 2014)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Danke für den Test
> 
> Bin auch der Meinung dass die Alphacool Eisberg mit der CM Eisberg identisch ist. Einen Test zur Alphacool Eisberg gibt es noch nicht der das bestätigt, aber die CM Eisberg ist damals in Zusammenarbeit mit Alphacool entstanden bzw. Alphacool hat CM die Komponenten zur Verfügung gestellt.
> 
> ...


Danke für die ganze Auskunft. Vom ding her macht so ein 5V Adapter wirklich Sinn um dieses hohe Geräusch noch ein wenig mehr zu unterdrücken. Ich denke ich werde mir morgen einen zulegen


----------



## PhilSe (28. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin dann bei 1,187v idle und bei Prime 1,182 -1,196v


----------



## Lios Nudin (29. Dezember 2014)

DutchHaze schrieb:


> Danke für die ganze Auskunft. Vom ding her  macht so ein 5V Adapter wirklich Sinn um dieses hohe Geräusch noch ein  wenig mehr zu unterdrücken. Ich denke ich werde mir morgen einen  zulegen



Habe gerne geholfen. Nochmal danke für diesen Thread. Ich finde die Alphacool Eisberg auch sehr interessant. Ich hatte sie lange auch nicht mehr auf dem Radar weil sie als Cooler Master Eisberg einfach zu teuer ist/war. Gerade die Alphacool Eisberg 240 (11190) ist für ca. 88€ zusammen mit einem 5V Adapter, verglichen mit allen bisherigen AiO-Wasserkühlungen mit einem 240 mm Radiator, das bessere Produkt.

Wäre cool wenn du hier noch deine Erfahrungen mit dem5V Adapter posten könntest.


----------



## Lt.Ford (31. Dezember 2014)

Würde mich über den Bericht bzgl. der 5V auch freuen.
Das Geräusch ist tatsächlich der einzige Grund, der mich bisher davon abgehalten hat eine zu kaufen.

Es gibt sie mittlerweile (?) sogar Solo, sprich ohne Radiator, für unter 40€: Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool - Alphacool Eisberg (Solo) - Low Noise Edition 2400rpm - Black 12199
Das ist vom P/L-Verhältnis einfach unschlagbar.
CPU Kühler + Pumpe + Ausgleichsbehälter + Universal-Halterung in Einem, einfach nur der Wahnsinn. Wenn man das alles einzeln kauft, zahlt man locker ein Vielfaches davon.


----------



## Abductee (31. Dezember 2014)

Wär interessant ob man die Low Noise mit 2400rpm noch weiter drosseln kann oder ob das dann schon zu wenig wird.


----------



## Lt.Ford (31. Dezember 2014)

Nunja, 2400rpm bei der Eisberg hat mit "Low Noise" leider nichts mehr zu tun 
Laut Video wären ~1800rpm auf jeden Fall ein Muss, alles andere wäre mir zu laut.

Die von mir gepostete "Low Noise"-Version *hust* war nur das erste Ergebnis, das ich gefunde habe, es gibt sie natürlich auch in der Standardversion. Aber das dürfte bzgl. der Drosselung eigentlich keinen Unterschied machen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (31. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe Thorsten von der PCGH darauf angesprochen und er hat auf meine Anfrage folgendermaßen geantwortet.

Die Version mit 3600 U/min ist bei 5V in der Lage einen Xeon E5 2678W mit 8 Kernen/16 Threads oder ein i7-3770K@4,5 GHz ausreichend zu kühlen. Der Temperaturanstieg beträgt gegenüber 12V nur wenige Grad.

Cooler Master Eisberg Prestige 240L im Test

Cooler Master Eisberg 120L Prestige Kompakt-Wasserkühlung im Test

Wenn ich also, aus welchem Grund auch immer, lediglich meine CPU mit einer AiO-Wasserkühlung kühlem möchte, ist die Alphacool Eisberg 240 mit einem Phobya Adapter 3Pin (12V) auf 3Pin (5V) 20cm - Schwarz für 90€ eine brauchbare Lösung.

Problem: Für einen Kreislauf mit zwei Radiatoren, eingebundenener CPU und GPU wird die Pumpenleistung mit 5V wahrscheinlich nicht mehr ausreichend sein. Es gibt ja nicht ohne Grund Wasserkreisläufe die bei 160€ beginnen und problemlos erweiterbar sind. Deswegen bezahle ich eben auch 90€ oder 160€+.

Aquatuning


----------



## Lt.Ford (31. Dezember 2014)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Problem: Für einen Kreislauf mit zwei Radiatoren, eingebundenener CPU und GPU wird die Pumpleistung unter 5V wahrscheinlich nicht mehr ausreichend sein.



Das wäre meine nächste Frage gewesen, denn das ist genau mein Plan.
Eigentlich sehr schade, dass sie so laut ist, denn diese Lösung wäre sehr günstig gewesen


----------



## varg01 (19. Oktober 2015)

schafft die pumpe denn einen kreislauf mit cpu und gpu?


----------



## Narbennarr (19. Oktober 2015)

kann ich euch am abend sagen, dann baue ich gleich mal mit der 2400er einen Testloop.
Was wollt ihr wissen, also wieviele Radiatoren, GPUs sollen es sein?


----------



## varg01 (19. Oktober 2015)

also ich überlege die eisberg 240 zu kaufen und dann noch  nen 240er radiator + AC gpx r9 280x einzubinden.
und die 3600er version dann auch 7v laufen zu lassen.


----------



## Narbennarr (19. Oktober 2015)

bei 7v läuft die 3600er laut nem user bei ~1600rpm.
ich poste gleich mal die wertde der 2400er bei verschiedenen rpm


----------



## varg01 (19. Oktober 2015)

kannst du evtl auch mal berichten ob es bei 7v in geschlossenem case hörbar ist für dich?


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. Oktober 2015)

varg01 schrieb:


> kannst du evtl auch mal berichten ob es bei 7v in geschlossenem case hörbar ist für dich?



Dazu gibt es ein Video. Du musst zur Minute 6:00 vorspringen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLWt-X00q04


Es wird im Video gesagt, trotzdem hier nochmal der Hinweis: Er wechselt zwischen dem 12V und 7V Anschluss, allerdings hängt an dem 7V Adapter ein Widerstand (=die kurze schwarze Verlängerung), wodurch die Pumpe mit 5V läuft. Das wird im Video auch so eingeblendet.

Der Widerstand auf 5V liegt der Eisberg 240 anscheinend bei.



> Yes mate.  In the video @ 06:42 you will see a molex to fan cable split into a 12v and 5v fan resistor. Then at 06:57  there is a further cable what looks like a fan extension cable, it  actually has a further 2v Resistor under the cable sleeving. Using this resistor and the labeled 7v side of the Molex-Fan Y.cable,  produces the lowest speed possible with the Alphacool Eisberg 240 kit.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Narbennarr (19. Oktober 2015)

Also die  kleine Alphacool DC-LT *3600* (sorry hatte im Kopf ich hätte die 2400er hier) zeigt folgendes:

12V: 96 Liter/H
7v: 49 Liter/H
5v: Unter 40 Liter/H, damit nicht mehr messbar bei mir (40 Liter sind ohnehin ein absolutes Minimum für mich)

Kreislauf:
240er Radi
280er Radi
Phobya CPU Kühler
GPX Solo GPU Kühler
AGB

Geräuschdaten kann ich aktuell nicht geben, subjektiv auf 12V unerträglich, 7V immer noch recht laut. Charakteristik erinnert mich an einen elektrischen Rasierer.
Bei 5-6V wird sie doch deutlich angenehmer, aber dann stimmt der Durchfluss nicht mehr. für eine GPU Only Kühlung super, aber für mehr gibts bessere/leisere


----------



## varg01 (19. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab vorhin mal Alphacool angeschrieben, gerade was die Eisberg 240 angeht, bzw die Pumpe an sich.
Da ja in einem anderen Thread schonmal gesagt worden ist dass es bald eine neue Version der Eisberg geben wird, hab ich da mal nachgefragt(kommt ja gerade recht bei dem custom Fury X Kühler). Und da wurde gesagt dass die neue Version eine Pumpe haben wird die auf 12 V extrem leise sein soll. Auch ist der Name EisBear gefallen, wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob es nicht vllt ein Tippfehler ist.
Preislich wird es sich denk ich an der neuen GPX orientieren. Bleibt abzuwarten.Ich nehme erstmal nen Macho x2 und werde dann im Dezember nochmal nachsteuern.


----------



## Narbennarr (19. Oktober 2015)

eisbaer ist schon richtig


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. Oktober 2015)

varg01 schrieb:


> Ich hab vorhin mal Alphacool angeschrieben, gerade was die Eisberg 240 angeht, bzw die Pumpe an sich.
> Da ja in einem anderen Thread schonmal gesagt worden ist dass es bald eine neue Version der Eisberg geben wird, hab ich da mal nachgefragt(kommt ja gerade recht bei dem custom Fury X Kühler). Und da wurde gesagt dass die neue Version eine Pumpe haben wird die auf 12 V extrem leise sein soll. Auch ist der Name EisBear gefallen, wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob es nicht vllt ein Tippfehler ist.
> Preislich wird es sich denk ich an der neuen GPX orientieren. Bleibt abzuwarten.Ich nehme erstmal nen Macho x2 und werde dann im Dezember nochmal nachsteuern.



Man muss hier unterscheiden, nähere Infos auch zum Preis gibt es hier auf Seite 7+8:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...wasserkuehler-bei-alphacool-entwickelt-7.html

Die GPX-Pro sitzt auf der Grafikkarte und ist ein völlig neues Produkt. Die neue Pumpe soll sehr leise sein.

Die Eisberg V2 aka Eisbaer sieht äußerlich gleich aus wie die Eisberg V1, allerdinsg gab es im Innern Änderungen an der Pumpe. Als Ergebnis ist sie anscheinend deutlich leiser als die DC-LT in der Eisberg V1.

Ergo wurde an der Pumpenlaustärke gearbeitet, was eigentlich auch das einzige Problem war. Beide Produkte kommen irgendwann im Dezember oder Januar.


----------



## varg01 (19. Oktober 2015)

jop, da ich auf beide scharf bin....werd ch wohl warten


----------



## Lios Nudin (20. Oktober 2015)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Also die  kleine Alphacool DC-LT *3600* (sorry hatte im Kopf ich hätte die 2400er hier) zeigt folgendes:
> 
> 12V: 96 Liter/H
> 7v: 49 Liter/H
> ...



Bei der baugleichen CM Eisberg war im Test der Betrieb mit 5V auch möglich, die Temperaturen haben nur um 2°C gelitten.

Cooler Master Eisberg Prestige 240L im Test

Nur als CPU-Kühler sehr gut geeignet, da bei einem Wechsel auf eine richtige Wakü auch der 240mm Radiator weiterhin genutzt werden kann.

Da die Eisbaer aber vor der Tür steht lohnt sich das Warten.


----------



## varg01 (21. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin im moment am überlegen.
Wenn ich hoch rechne dass die Eisbaer vllt so um die 120-150 kostet, die GPX pro auch so, dann bin ich bei 300€.
Dazu kommt dass die beiden Pumpen Eisbaer und GPX pro nicht in einem Kreislauf arbeiten können laut Alphacool, da die Leistung wohl anders ist.

Nehm ich aber ähnliche Komponenten wie den reinen GPX R9 280x und 2x radiator+ Pumpe DDC310 dann komm ich leider um einiges höher vom Preis.

Hab schon in der Bucht mal geschaut, aber so recht war da nichts dabei. Kann leider nicht in den Marktplatz gucken ob da noch was an WaKü angeboten ist.

schwierig schwierig.


----------



## Narbennarr (21. Oktober 2015)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Bei der baugleichen CM Eisberg war im Test der Betrieb mit 5V auch möglich, die Temperaturen haben nur um 2°C gelitten.
> 
> Cooler Master Eisberg Prestige 240L im Test



Die haben natürlich ein GPU Kühler mit drin und der bremst natürlich extrem!
Ich muss sagen das ich die Pumpe aber auch auf 5V nicht gut finde, ein helles sofort ortbares summen


----------



## varg01 (21. Oktober 2015)

alphacool sagt selber dass CM das so wollte. Die hätten die auch leiser hinbekommen.


----------



## Sysnet (21. Oktober 2015)

Gab es da nicht auch Probleme mit der Bodenplatte und Flüssigkeit im Rechner?

Technic3D hat auch noch einen Test zur CM Eisberg 240.


----------



## Narbennarr (21. Oktober 2015)

varg01 schrieb:


> alphacool sagt selber dass CM das so wollte. Die hätten die auch leiser hinbekommen.



ich hab aber die einzelne alphacool pumpe hier


----------



## Sysnet (22. Oktober 2015)

Von der Pumpe gibt es auch ein neueres Modell. Soll angeblich deutlich leiser arbeiten. Selbst habe ich das Teil aber noch nicht getestet.


----------



## varg01 (22. Oktober 2015)

kommt wohl in der eisBAER komplettkühlung. irgendwann dezember januar.
da warte ich auch schon drauf.
ansonsten empfiehlt alphacool die fractal s24/36 da die auch von denen ist und auf 7v sehr leise arbeitet.


----------

